# opening a business to get Oz visa



## zxchan (Sep 30, 2012)

hi,

I have been waiting for my visa for about 3 years now, as its of the lowest priorty of visa 176..

Any advise how can I get a PR by doing business in Oz?


----------



## 1kalpesh (Oct 27, 2012)

*Information required*

Hello there is some more information required from you

Age
English level
Business assets
Business turnover and ownership
Total assets
Business career
Your intended involvement in business in Australia
Health requirement
Character requirement

however if you could advise more on the following

1. Business career
2. Age
3. English level (ielts or Tofel)
4. Your intended involvement in business in Australia

I might be able to give you some info on other options

thanks
Kalpesh



zxchan said:


> hi,
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa for about 3 years now, as its of the lowest priorty of visa 176..
> 
> Any advise how can I get a PR by doing business in Oz?


----------



## zxchan (Sep 30, 2012)

1kalpesh said:


> Hello there is some more information required from you
> 
> Age
> English level
> ...


Hi,
My age is 32
IELTS is 7
I do not own or do any business at all. I got 4 years experience as a hospital executive. (not medically, nursing, allied health trained )

Cn anyone like me start a small businessin Oz and get a visa for that?


----------



## 1kalpesh (Oct 27, 2012)

*You need to discuss this more*

What is your education qualification.

Current work.

Do you have finance available to start business?

thanks
Kalpesh


----------



## zxchan (Sep 30, 2012)

1kalpesh said:


> What is your education qualification.
> 
> Current work.
> 
> ...


Current work is in hospital administration. How much finance do i need to start a small biz that qualifies for biz visa?


----------

